

PowerShell: condemned to reinvent - snprbob86
http://blog.brandonbloom.name/2009/04/powershell-condemned-to-reinvent.html

======
thwarted
There was a project, I think back in the late 90s, with the goal of adding XML
output and parsing options/ability to many of the UNIX command line utilities
to do more robust things than is possible with flat text. I can't find it
right now though.

